# For shame! What's your Guilty pleasure?



## Constantine Opal (Jun 5, 2008)

I am currently watching Spawn...yes Spawn! And on VHS no less! A guilty pleasure while I scoff some Haribo. 

What's your guilty pleasure DVD/video? (Sorry if someone's already asked this!). 

And can anyone beat Wizards of the Lost Kingdom??? Has anyone _seen _Wizards of the Lost Kingdom? 

*blanches at John Leguizzizzziziizziammomo eating a maggot covered pizza... then remembers the leftovers in the bin...*


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 5, 2008)

I would say this belongs in General Media Discussion, rather than the Lounge; so will be moving it there....


----------



## Wiggum (Jun 5, 2008)

Of what I own the top two are:

Flash Gordon (because he'll save every one of us)
and Clash of the Titans.


----------



## Tillane (Jun 5, 2008)

Always had a soft spot for _They Live_, with "Rowdy" Roddy Piper.  I know it's really pretty terrible, but I can't hate a film that has the line "I have come here today to kick ass and chew bubblegum.  And I'm all out of bubblegum."

So good they used it in Duke Nukem 3D.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Jun 6, 2008)

*"They Live" a terrible movie?!  I'd say you guys are smoking way too much crack over this one.  I thought it's a pretty damn good film.  Either way, we're living in opposite parallel universes.*

*As for my guilty pleasure, not that I felt any such pangs of guilt over it, it's called "Bad Taste."  What's not to like over this alien/zombie invasion movie?  Gross-outs?  Of course, there's plenty of that.  And the best part is that Peter Jackson was in it.  He not only directed it, wrote it, but also played duo roles in it.  Second of my so-called "guilty pleasure" is "Return Of the Living Dead."  'Nuff said. *


----------



## Grimward (Jun 6, 2008)

*Krull*, because I apparently have a fascination with that bladed boomerang on steroids he tosses

*The Dark Crystal*, because the chanting of the Mystics strikes a chord

*Legend*, because the bad guy has the coolest horns this side of *Hellboy*

(OK, my guilty pleasures are stuck in the eighties....at least they're not in any danger of a remake!)


----------



## Constantine Opal (Jun 6, 2008)

Grimward said:


> *Krull*, because I apparently have a fascination with that bladed boomerang on steroids he tosses
> 
> *The Dark Crystal*, because the chanting of the Mystics strikes a chord
> 
> ...


 
I have all of those too... but I'm so uncool, they're not even part of my 'Guilty Pleasures' collection! I watch them with pride... (with the curtains closed so no one can see me). 

Just thought of another: Eight Legged Freaks. B Movie Bonanza!


----------



## Memnoch (Jun 6, 2008)

I love *eight legged freaks* ha ha, it's one of the few films I can watch again and again if in the mood and reminds me of a very old Amiga computer game *"It came from the Desert!"* (about giant ants attacking a small town) pure class ha ha. 

hmm guilty pleasure movie!! Anyone remember *Deathstalker*? Kind of a *Conan* rip off with ahem . . . slightly more adult themes!! 

My ultimate VHS is *Red Sonja.* I have lots of others that I would never be embarressed about, *Willow*, *Princess Bride, Labarynth* erm . . . *Robin Hood Prince of Thieves* ha ha, as I find these in DVD form I pick them up to replace my collection.

All of which I love today as much as I did when I watched them at the ABC in Doncaster as a Kid!


----------



## Happy Joe (Jun 6, 2008)

All good so far...

I submit; Critters,
Kelly's Heros
and Razorback...

Has anyone else noticed the resemblance of R2D2 to the owl in Clash of the Titans?

Enjoy!


----------



## Connavar (Jun 6, 2008)

Spawn is a big guilty pleasure i enjoy.

John Leguizamo's disgusting demon is a perfect villain.


----------



## merritt (Jun 6, 2008)

I always liked THEY LIVE 
PRINCESS BRIDE is really funny 

& again I love THE BRAIN THAT WOULDN'T DIE  - a shlocky B movie worth watching


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 6, 2008)

Tillane said:


> Always had a soft spot for _They Live_, with "Rowdy" Roddy Piper. I know it's really pretty terrible, but I can't hate a film that has the line "I have come here today to kick ass and chew bubblegum. And I'm all out of bubblegum."
> 
> So good they used it in Duke Nukem 3D.


 
That is one of my all-time favourites. I'm proud to shout to the world my love for They Live


----------



## Tillane (Jun 6, 2008)

> I always liked THEY LIVE





> That is one of my all-time favourites. I'm proud to shout to the world my love for They Live



My word.  And I thought I was the only one...

Grimward - I always enjoyed Krull, too.  You can't go wrong when you've got Bernard Bresslaw as a cyclops and a young Todd Carty as...er...no, you're going to have to remind me.  What did Carty actually _do_?


----------



## jenna (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think of obscure or B-grade sci-fi/genre movies as guilty pleasures, they're just pleasures! My idea of a real guilty pleasure is a film like the Notebook. Ridiculous girly crap that I normally wouldn't touch, but dear god, I have been in love with Ryan Gosling since The Believer, and it's hard to stay away! Chick flicks are definite guilty pleasures!

Oh, and I LOVE Anne of Green Gables, all of them (including controversial The Continuing Story). Did I just type that? Where's the delete button?!?


----------



## BookStop (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, I owuld never say I had actual guilty pleasures. Why have guilt when it feels so good - I do have rather ecclectic tastes in film sometimes and I do realize that not everything I like is up to everyone elses standard on what constitutes a good movie. Ones that meet that criteria...

Vampire Effect - the rooftop fight over the teddy bear is awesome
Fierce Creatures - not in the same league as Wanda, but hilarious nonetheless
Return to Me - Oh, david Duchovney, Why don't you love me?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 13, 2008)

Not science fiction or fantasy, mine. You know me, complete horror maniac, have been from a very early age, but I confess I have a rather soft spot for the film of the musical *The Music Man*. There, I said it 

Something I haven't seen in quite some time, but was one of my favourite films as a kid: *Tremors*! Love it. Although I bet it wouldn't look quite so spectacular if I watched it now, probably...


----------



## Pyan (Jun 13, 2008)

*Battlefield Earth,* based on the novel by Elron Hubbard.

I'd rather have the book, though....even it's a bit like saying I'd rather be hung than drowned...


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 14, 2008)

With the exception of *Battlefield Earth*, I have thorougly enjoyed each and every on of the flicks mentioned so far. My favorite would have to be the entire collection of all three Flash Gordon serials. So much fun. Hard to believe the enthusiasm that Buster Crabbe brings to such a cheesy role. Watched an Ana May Wong film on TCM the other night: *Daughter of Shangha*i. Buster Crabbe played a villain. So it goes.


----------



## JoanDrake (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll agree on Battlefield Earth. A 3000 page book I read in a week, and still having the most complete plot twist I've ever seen or even heard of in any story of any kind.

Also, Bordello of Blood, but that's actually pretty good as parody.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 22, 2008)

clovis-man said:


> With the exception of *Battlefield Earth*, I have thorougly enjoyed each and every on of the flicks mentioned so far. My favorite would have to be the entire collection of all three Flash Gordon serials. So much fun. Hard to believe the enthusiasm that Buster Crabbe brings to such a cheesy role. Watched an Ana May Wong film on TCM the other night: *Daughter of Shangha*i. Buster Crabbe played a villain. So it goes.


 
If you like old serials, you should check out this excellent site. They do great quality transfers and cheap too!

The Serial Squadron Academy of Cliffhanger Arts & Sciences


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 22, 2008)

Foxbat said:


> If you like old serials, you should check out this excellent site. They do great quality transfers and cheap too!
> 
> The Serial Squadron Academy of Cliffhanger Arts & Sciences


 
Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh goodness there's so many, most with giant beasties.  If there's a movie with giant snakes, crocodiles, frogs, spiders ..... I'm there buying it and watching it over and over; usually commiserating with the beastie.

There's also all the Sinbad movies and Clash of the Titans.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 20, 2008)

Memnoch said:


> I love *eight legged freaks* ha ha, it's one of the few films I can watch again and again if in the mood and reminds me of a very old Amiga computer game *"It came from the Desert!"* (about giant ants attacking a small town) pure class ha ha.


 
If you liked those, you should be familiar with *Tarantula* (giant spider) and *Them* (giant ants). The first one featured the very first film role by Clint Eastwood (bonus points if you can tell me which character) and the second starred James Arness (one step up from the monster in *The Thing*).


----------



## sunnye (Jul 21, 2008)

?calm down


----------



## sloweye (Dec 22, 2008)

Arnie in his early stuff, its just so funny, Conan the Barbarian, Cactus Jack and the like.
YouTube - The Villain
YouTube - Ann-Margret knows a real man when she sees it


----------

